

HTML theme convergence – why do ThemeForest HTML templates all look the same? - hoodoof

So I&#x27;m looking for an admin template and searching the offerings on Envato ThemeForest.<p>And the most obvious thing to notice is that apart from minor differences in font and color, all the templates are pretty much identical.<p>Why have all HTML templates converged to look the same?
======
aloan
because they use the adminLTE theme or some free stuff from the web and resell
it. Some redesign it and some basically resell open source stuff.

